
How 3d printing can save lives - DanBC
http://www.irinnews.org/feature/2016/07/14/how-3d-printing-can-save-lives
======
DanBC
> Those tasked with clearing it have a hard job, made harder by a serious
> dearth of training materials – often little more than textbooks and
> PowerPoint presentations.

The idea of having to learn how to disarm a landmine from a powerpoint
presentation is terrifying.

Cambodia has a lot of landmines. Many of these are lost. People don't know
where the mines are. So when a mine turns up after flooding it causes worry -
is there a cache of mines somewhere that's now unearthed?

[http://www.irinnews.org/feature/2013/10/21](http://www.irinnews.org/feature/2013/10/21)

------
DanBC
The title sucks, but this article is about 3d printing landmines so people can
train to defuse old weapons.

